# moose meat 4 mass



## magger (Sep 11, 2010)

hay ya'll  , just got my 1-andro supply in today and yes its on!!! took  my first dose right out of the frieght recieving store parking lot, wife thinks i'm a retard, but eh, maybe i am  got to be to bust my ass all day ironworking then hit the gym every 2nd day ya i guess. well few stats

35 yrs old


ex military 

presently UNION IRONWORKER  and proud of it!!!

native canadian( hence  moose meat)  i harvest a  lot of my food from the forest moose deer fish bear mushrooms rice ect ect,.

been lifting for awhile and have taken the step to ph's for the first time, i like to lift ahrd n fast dont do all the paper work wieght program stuff , just lift to enjoy and try to keep my body filled out evenly, i'm 217- 220 on average, looking to lose some bf and get a lil bigger, lets see what the andro does along with the matrix, stjohns wort, milk thisle flax oil i  eat eggs by the case moose meat by the roast,chickn breast ,brown rice beans and did i say eggs lol protien as per..body wieght bla bla  you all kow what im talkn bout.

chest 46"
arms 16.5"
chicken legs we wont discuss  but working them hard   keep ya posted  not sure on where to acquire pct as of yet but have time to get it orderd up any suggest on that would help   thx. and press hard


----------



## magger (Sep 14, 2010)

dont know if its the andro?   yesterdays legs  were insane!

leg ext max was 180x 8,160x10, 120x12
                       160x8 120x max

sqwat was 135x10
               225x10
               315x6(2)

calves raise    45x12
                    90x12
                    90x12
                    45x12
 45 min cario,maybe just in my head but i feel great mood is very personable libido is up(no pun) wife says i look slimmer than normal she keepn the spirits up,  looking forward to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## magger (Sep 15, 2010)

bench press     135x10, 225 x8 315x4,  225 x4  135x8

incline         80lbs dbx 12   65x10    55x8
                  80x5         65x8       55x10

incline fly     35lbs x 12  super slow x 3 sets

cable crosover    40 lbs x8  30 lbs x8   

                        40 x 6    30 x 6

tri  rope pulls       40x 12    50 x 12    60lbs x8     2 sets

standing tri ext.    db 10lb- 30 lbs drop sets to fail    2 sets

precher curls        straight bar70 lbs to fail  3 sets

standing curls same bar curled to fail 3 sets

i did the curls just for the feel, my arms were so pumped! chest was full and hard too it was awsome! cardio for 35 min happy with the routine, but i felt like i should have done more?went to failure but after cardio wanted to lift again, decided not to , shoulders next time


----------

